# Greenwich Olympics/Summer Festival...



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Whilst playing 'Tourist' in Greenwich yesterday, I was hoping to get some photos of the 'Olympic Equestrian Stadium' in Greenwich Royal Park but, apart from parts of the 'Flower Gardens' at t'other end of the park, the whole place is closed to the public, including the Royal Observatory!!! :angry:

All I could see of it was from between the 'wings' of Greenwich University and the main 'Thames-Route in/out of London....




















For anyone who's been watching the Olympics on TV, if you look closely at the sky in the bottom of the 2 above pics, you can just see some thin cables leading to a huge tower behind the white building (Queen Anne's House), t'other end of the cables are clear across the river at the far side of the Olympic Park - They're used to hold the camera for those amazing aerial views and 'cross-river' sweeps..... (Many thanks to the Norwegian tourist who lent me their walking-stick to support the camera, it was at max optical and digital zoom and as shaky as.... errmmm.... a jelly.... :grin











That was all I managed to get of the Olympics, so I turned my attention to the Summer Festival - 1 bacon-buttie and a pint of locally brewed real-ale later, I was ready to face the crowds again....











For anyone who was interested, there was a giant TV-screen showing live-feed Olympics....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I never managed to discover what relevance an elephant had for the festivities, but..... :laugh:




















Now here's something you don't often see, a steering-wheel and a hand-brake on an elephant..... :grin:











Encouraged by our gold medal for cycling and also winning the Tour-de-France, this group had set up approx 12 bikes on frames and had the rear-wheels spinning generators, after 2 minutes and lots of 'positive-shouting', the resulting power was used to power some fountains


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

One of our Government's ideas for Olympic-Security is to have HMS Ocean moored up and providing helicopter air-patrols at regular intervals.....




















An 'Apache' returning from patrol....











Rather oddly, the 'Apache' was escorted by a Police 'copter..... :grin:











Walking back home as I was crossing 'Creek Bridge', I snapped this lot being put up.... 'Little boxes made of ticky-tacky....' :sigh:











More little boxes.....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*NOTE:* - Pics now resized for sensible loading times :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - thanks WereBo - was doing all sorts of funny things to this post: until images loaded the text was way off screen

good to get a Londoner's look at the kerfuffle that is the modern Olympiad :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... Sorry 'bout that, I'd gone a bit over-the-top and taken over 150 photos altogether - By the time I'd sorted the 'chaff from the grain' then individually tweaked the levels for the remainder (128) and uploaded the results, I'd forgotted to adjust the pic-size









Luckily, my new 'Serif Photo-Plus X5' has batch-processing facilities, it only took approx 15 minutes to resize and 10 minutes to upload the lots smaller files :grin:


I did consider snapping some of the traffic-snarls, but they tend to be the same the world over and everyone's seen them before :laugh:


----------

